# Wound vac replacement w/ washout



## LindaEV (May 27, 2010)

We have a patient who had a hernia repair with mesh. The mesh was rejected and the surgeon on post-op day 3 went back in and removed it and placed a wound vac. Pt left with multiple enterotomies and abdomen left open (with wound vac)

The patient has been taken back several times to the OR for a "abdominal washout and wound vac replacement". I don't know what to do with these.

I've searched the forum, and havent been able to find a concrete answer on how to code these procedures. 

Ive seen everything from 15852 to 49002 to 97605.

Thoughts??

Thank you!!


----------



## LindaEV (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone? No bites?

I came across another thread that suggested using 49002- reopening of recent laparotomy. I considered this, it made sense as the 49002 is described in the CDR as a possibility for reopening to "drain post-op infection", then I would consider the wound vac inclusive at that point.
However...there is no actual "re-opening" going on since his abdominal woung is being left open.
I'm thinking out loud here...so any feedback would be appreciated....-52 it? Go unlisted??

Thanks


----------



## amy_mousie (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm going with the 49002-58 if reopening.  We will know if it is wrong when it comes back.  I'm guessing with you but going from the other boards of comments is what the general census is.  Let me know if you find something different too.  

Amy, CPC


----------

